# Glowing moss



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

A few years back My dad cleared some leaves for a spot to stand at the edge of our swamp while deer hunting. It was still dark and when he looked down there was a piece of moss glowing bright white. I was wondering if anyone else expierenced this or knows of it??

I did a search and found one thread on this 01-16-03 I know we have a lot more people on line now and was hoping for more info -- is that thread i found relating to this. 

---- Have you ever seen the moss that glows at night. I have a spot where I deer hunt occasionally that has this moss that glows. When you are up in your stand you can just see all this glowing stuff. It is very spooky. I have heard others seeing the same thing.


__________________
Mich Buckmaster


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ive seen globugs, glowing jelly fish, but no moss yet. Amazing! I wish you had pics.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

No lunker It was before dig. cams. My dad put it in his pocket and showed me after the hunt and nothing  . I'm thinking it is somthing to look for in the fall after the deer hunt. It would make a fine trophy in it's self


----------



## gratioteer (Oct 10, 2002)

It's actually a group of fungi that appears moss-like fibers that grow on decaying wood and not the actual mushroom that glows. It only glows with the right conditions... moisture, temp etc.

That would be my guess

Brian


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

i'd like to see it and photo it. anyone know's of (or guess) when conditions are right or have any other info. would be a great help/ looking like the I'm looking for the photo of the holy grail. What a challenge and what a trophy!!!


----------



## bigcountrie1 (Oct 27, 2002)

I've seen glowing wood at night in wet areas. The first time I saw it I was kind of freaked out cause I was at a beer party out in the woods my senior year high school. It's always been in the early-mid fall when temps are starting to drop off at night and the wood was pretty damp.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Foxfire sounds about right. I have seen two varieties of it in the mountains of eastern Kentucky. One looks like a moss, while the other looks like a spindly form of shelf fungus.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I've seen it growing north of Black River just inside of the Alpena county line. I did not know what it was when we found it but one of the guys said it was fox fire.

Pretty cool looking stuff. There is no doubt about it's ability to glow in complete darkness.

It was a swampy area just off Lake Huron. I pretty sure it was on Memorial weekend. It was a real warm spring that year because we were swimming in the big lake that weekend.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I did a quick seach, this seems lie the stuff we found.


http://www.mysterylights.com/types/fox/


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

Yup...thats foxfire. First time I saw it I was a kid,thought it was my imagination. Its suppose to bring ya good luck. I cant gurantee the good luck but its neat as heck. Im not sure which book it is but the foxfire series has a section about it.


----------

